# Asian Pepsi Commercial



## MSTCNC (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is already here on MT or not... but the link below leads to (IMHO) a pretty funny Pepsi ad that evidently ran on TY in the Asian market...


----------



## xMarishltenx (Sep 30, 2006)

hehe, that was a good ad. Although, i don't understand how it would make anyone want to drink pepsi...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 1, 2006)

I prefer the dew one but both are just as cleverly made. 



The commercials that is...


----------



## exile (Oct 1, 2006)

Cute!!



xMarishltenx said:


> hehe, that was a good ad. Although, i don't understand how it would make anyone want to drink pepsi...



I think the idea is, Pesi = feel-good... In all-out competition with the competition, every little thing helps...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 1, 2006)

After watching I had the option of watching two other Pepsi video's and I also liked the one with young lady on the beach and the guy who dropped the two for one sign.  

I think the short linked here though is about seeing the inner beauty or dedication. As you enter, one sees the symbol and it is all around but only after attaining a certain level of skill or inner growth does one see the true meaning of the symbol and then taking the next step. 

Or I could be wrong and it is just about entertaining with a logo at the end.


----------



## donald (Oct 2, 2006)

that was a jolt to the funny bone i needed. thanks...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks that was a good commercial.


----------



## pstarr (Oct 3, 2006)

:lfao:


----------

